# Meat haul 9/19/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks 2cooler for pointing me in the right direction. You know who you are. It was a fish for every cast. Bitting all day none stop. What yall think about that.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice wtg ,very nice of fellow 2cooler.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good Job Bruce that is the way to do it. I hope to hit the water now that I am back in town.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Very Nice Meat Haul !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Kids had a ball wacking them whites today


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

This yall think ,you the Master of fish Catching,,And those kids pic always Brighten my day...thx


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

cva34 said:


> This yall think ,you the Master of fish Catching,,And those kids pic always Brighten my day...thx


Good to hear from you cva34. If you ever come up here during the winter and wanna experience some phenomenon fishing give me a hollar. Winter is the best time to fish and not put up with the heat.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

That's how we do it on LL, great pics !!!


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Fine showing there Bruce. Great to see you including the kids. They are the future of fishing. Keep up that great fishing or should I say catching!!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Fish fry was a success today. One lady even say OMG!!! I can't believe this is fish. Taste so good and don't even smell fishy. There were plenty of fish for everyone. We are so fortunate to have a lake such as Lake Livingston.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Another episode of Bruce's Great Fishing Trips...

Those kiddos are stockpiling the memories...very good job!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

It was so awesome seeing your kids dance with Joy on your boat !!! Me and my boys were doing water sports close by and your kiddos where dancing in your boat  Fun times for sure...BTW that spot was still producing Sunday morning it brought some smiles to my kids also !!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I can taste those fish now! Glad you had a great trip. I also fried up some WB yesterday.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to hear from all you guys. If you aint fishing you aint living.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The Almighty strikes again!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I could'nt have done it without help from some of them wonderfull people here on the forum Big D and you can count your self in it.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I just ate lunch, and your fish fry picture is making hungry again. lol!!! Good job Bruce.


----------

